# Senior and Junior Members, Moderators



## fuiry

Im new here and i just wondered, what is this junior member, senior member, member, moderator, administrator etc. thing? I have looked all round the site and i cant find it out anywhere so could someone point me in the right direction? 

thanks


----------



## Lancel0t

welcome fuiry!

 if im not mistaken these things that you are referring "junior member, senior member, member, moderator, administrator" are the status in this forum.  the member status depends on the number of post a member did, junior member is from 0 to 29. member is from 30 to 99 (I think), above that is senior member. Moderator are the ones reviewing the post of other foreros before they will post it on moderated forum. they can delete, edit or approve the post of the foreros and this is the priviledge or should i say responsibility given to them by the administrator. And the administrator is the one who runs this forum or site.

i hope this helps. 


PS

pls correct all mistakes in this post


----------



## Becky85

Lancel0t said:
			
		

> pls correct all mistakes in this post



if i*'*m not mistaken these things that you are referring *to  * *(*junior member, senior member, member, moderator, administrator*)* are the status*es* in this forum.  the member status depends on the number of post*s* *that* member *has done*, junior member is from 0 to 29. member is from 30 to 99 (I think), above that is senior member. Moderator*s* are the ones reviewing the post*s* of other foreros before they post it on *the???* moderated forum*s*. they can delete, edit or approve the post*s  * of the foreros and this is the priviledge or should i say responsibility given to them by the administrator. And the administrator is the one who runs this forum or site. 



i hope this helps. 


PS

pls correct all mistakes in this post


----------



## fuiry

Thanx! Now ill be posting like mad just so i can sound important to make up for my poor language skills!


----------



## zebedee

fuiry said:
			
		

> Thanx! Now ill be posting like mad just so i can sound important to make up for my poor language skills!



Welcome to the forum, fuiry!
We'll be looking forward to your posting frenzy!
Yes, Lancelot is right about the categories, just that a junior member becomes senior after 50 posts rather than 30...so have fun posting! You'll find you'll be senior in no time at all...
Looking forward to seeing you around,
zeb


----------



## cuchuflete

fuiry said:
			
		

> Thanx! Now ill be posting like mad just so i can sound important to make up for my poor language skills!



  Welcome Fuiry,
    Don't believe what you hear about the moderators.  Except for Belén, Laura, Zeb and Focalist, we are just a bunch of benign hooligans, who roam the forums, trying to be sure people are happy.  We also sell Girl Scout cookies and do minor houselhold repairs for a living.

Saludos,
Cuchufléte


----------



## VenusEnvy

Ahh, I had never really paid much attention to the "Moderators". I thought there was only you Cuchu! How exactly does one become a moderator?


----------



## cuchuflete

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Ahh, I had never really paid much attention to the "Moderators". I thought there was only you Cuchu! How exactly does one become a moderator?



I think you have to cultivate your masochistic tendencies, participate a lot, and hope that the stars are properly aligned.  Your wisdom in not really paying much attention to the "Moderators" is a good credential!

If you are really interested, send me a PM and we can discuss it in more detail, or we could do it here, in public.

Whatever works for you....

Un abrazo,
Cuchu

PS- perhaps 0.5% of my posts are done as a moderator.  The rest of the time I'm just mucking around, having fun learning.


----------



## VenusEnvy

Discussing things in public is fine with me. I'm sure many others are wondering. So, to become a moderator, one must be appointed? (As in the case of a knight?)    Or, do you "apply"? Just curious, 'tis all . . .


----------



## Focalist

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> Except for Belén, Laura, Zeb and Focalist, we are just a bunch of benign hooligans...


Focalist is a well-known malignant hooligan and member of the Disobbedienti Tute Bianche. Rest assured, however, that he no longer uses his supernatural powers. 

F


----------



## cuchuflete

Focalist said:
			
		

> Focalist is a well-known malignant hooligan and member of the Disobbedienti Tute Bianche. Rest assured, however, that he no longer uses his supernatural powers.
> 
> F



and the rumors that he has a very good, if dry, sense of humor appear well-founded.
C- aka Cuore Nero


----------



## cuchuflete

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Discussing things in public is fine with me. I'm sure many others are wondering. So, to become a moderator, one must be appointed? (As in the case of a knight?)    Or, do you "apply"? Just curious, 'tis all . . .


Hi Venus--here are a few random bits and pieces about becoming a moderator.

Round One:  I suppose I was the first victim.  I posted here, requesting a resources forum.  Others supported the idea.  Mike asked me, here, if I would do the work if he provided the blank forum.  Foolishly, I said yes.

Round Two:  Mike wanted to devote more time to the development of the dictionaries, and saw that the forums were growing to a point where some helpers were needed to answer questions, screen out SPAM, etc.  He consulted with a few of the more senior members for ideas about what the moderator 'job description' should be, and who might be candidates.  I 'nominated' some people, based on my own subjective view of things such as,
--level of participation
--willingness to help beginners
--flexibility, sense of humor
--multi-lingual skills
--perceived collaborative style
I stress that those I suggested were people who gave me a *subjective*
sense that they (1)gave a damn about the forum; and (2)would be trustworthy colleagues.
Some of those I 'nominated' became moderators; some did not.
I cannot speak to the suggestions given by other seniors, nor to their basis, but I'd guess it was something akin to my own process...educated intuition.
Round Three:  For the next round of selection/appointment, I think Mike is planning to solicit input from many more of the senior members.  This is going to be a little tricky, as it cannot be either a popularity contest, or a way to risk anyone getting a thumbs down and a bad case of hurt feelings in public.
I don't envy Mike the task of figuring this out.

To your question...Wait to be called or volunteer?  I think if you are interested, you should let Mike or any current moderator know of your interest.  Can't hurt, might help.

All the moderator jobs are temporary, which is common practice in most moderated forums.  As I started earliest, I'll be the first to 'retire'.  We will keep rotating people in and out, to avoid 'burnout', and to share the responsibilities among as many people as possible.

Right now, to use Culture and Spanish as examples, we have four forums and sub-forums, and another in the making.  These five forums are staffed by six people.  Each of us has a primary assignment, and backs up all the others whenever possible.  My primary assignments are the Resources area and the Culture forum.  I back up my colleagues in the main SP/EN forum, in the Specialized Terminology Forum..just getting started, and another one for basic grammar and language that should be along soon.  

With all of that, I would still say that on most days, 90% of my activity is that of a normal Forero.  The other ten percent is spent replying to PM questions, and dealing with SPAM and similar commercial intrusions, and trying to work on Resources.

Sorry for the long-winded reply.  Please ask more questions if I've left anything unanswered,
ciao
Cuchu


----------



## Lancel0t

zebedee said:
			
		

> Yes, Lancelot is right about the categories, just that a junior member becomes senior after 50 posts rather than 30...



pls correct me if i'm wrong. basing it on my experience while monitoring my posts, I became a member after the 30th post and until now im still a member. I know i will be a senior member after my 100th post just like what i can see on the status of other foreros.


----------



## Silvia

This is what I wrote about titles a couple of weeks ago 

About what you said Cuchu, I guess it's good for big forums like SP-EN, EN Only and Culture. But take IT-EN for example, we'd need more regulars to allow rotations.

Please consider that at the beginning of November I posted 2 threads, one in Italian first and then one in English, asking if there were members willing to help Mike with this site on some projects..., and only 4 people said they were available. Of these 4 people, 3 became moderators with different tasks.

Hopefully our forum will have more regulars!


----------



## VenusEnvy

¡Gracias a todo! Ahora, ¡está tan claro como agua!


----------



## vachecow

Thnaks....I was wondering about that too


----------

